# Chipping Up.



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

_*
Hi Everyone,
Fitted a PLUGandGO CHIP a couple of weeks ago,WOW what a difference.I have had the chance to give the Girl a couple of long runs and the unit has eliminated the need for excessive gear changes on hills
running smother with an 8.7 Klm/litre return over 400klm.on my Fiat2.8tdi.
weighing in at 4,250kilo. this must be the CHEAP(as)EST CHIP('s)on the market.If you are in the Market for Chipping up this guy could be well worth a call.http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Diesel-Engine-Performance-Tuning-Chip-Fiat_W0QQitemZ190207150547QQihZ009QQcategoryZ32094QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem.I'm a happy bunny   

hope this helps someone,thanks for a great weekend.
havingfun (HIM)*_


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*Chipping ;-missing info.*

hi again,

CHIPPING DETAILS From:-KINGQUICK TECHNOLOGIES on 01903-539207 or [email protected]. There very friendly and helpful.  
havingfun.


----------

